# Views on Soil as a Substrate?



## Callum (4 Dec 2011)

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone has had any experience with using organic potting soil/any type of soil as an aquarium substrate? It seems to be becoming more and more popular and I was thinking about giving it a go, but have heard it can really mess up your tank even when capped properly (not sure how though). Diana Walstad does sing some praises of using soil but I'm still not sure. 
Any info appreciated! 

Callum


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Dec 2011)

Hi check out my contribution to this thread. http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... 13#p191113  I hope this helps. If you want any further info don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## Callum (4 Dec 2011)

Awesome, thanks


----------



## Antipofish (20 Dec 2011)

Hey Callum I was in Fishey Business in Hailsham today and the manager there using regular potting compost topped with quartz gravel.  He swears by it.  Have no idea whether it works or not, but he seems convinced


----------



## Morgan Freeman (20 Dec 2011)

I've just started using it! Looking forward to the results.


----------



## Tom (21 Dec 2011)

I've used it before with great results in low tech


----------



## roadmaster (21 Dec 2011)

My expierience with soil is that once plant's are set,,it's best not to do a lot of moving the plant's about = muddy mess.


----------



## Antipofish (21 Dec 2011)

roadmaster said:
			
		

> My expierience with soil is that once plant's are set,,it's best not to do a lot of moving the plant's about = muddy mess.



Good reason to do a planting plan in advance   Having said that, I am coming round to the notion of why bother with soil or fancy substrates at all.  If EI dosing and CO2 (esp in combo with something that has high CEC) provides all that is necessary, ....


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Dec 2011)

> My expierience with soil is that once plant's are set,,it's best not to do a lot of moving the plant's about = muddy mess.



If you I use a gravel tidy or soil retainer you'd be surprised at how much moving around you can get away with. Gravel tidies are not that popular any more so I've improvised using plastic mesh marketed for greenhouse shading, but it's essentially the same material, and is available on Amazon http://www.amazon.co.uk/Gardman-Greenho ... 248&sr=8-2

Further check out my tutorial if you're not sure how it's used and for follow up to the quotes below. http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=18943



> I was in Fishey Business in Hailsham today and the manager there using regular potting compost topped with quartz gravel. He swears by it. Have no idea whether it works or not, but he seems convinced



Guys it works better than you might imagine.



> Having said that, I am coming round to the notion of why bother with soil or fancy substrates at all. If EI dosing and CO2 (esp in combo with something that has high CEC) provides all that is necessary, ....



That's a good question. A proper organic soil infers all sorts of benefits to plant growth and general aquarium health whether you're using EI and CO2 or going completely low energy. It can be tailored to suite what you are trying to achieve. Plus it costs a fraction of some of the Gucci substrates available to aquarists. Plantbrain has left some comments that might be of interest.


----------



## BigTom (21 Dec 2011)

I'm a big fan of soil substrates, my big low tech soil-based tank has now been running a year with nice steady growth and not a hint of lagae.

Great from an economy point of view as well, although I must admit to using ADA Aquasoil in my nanos as it's just a bit easier to work with and doesn't need capping.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2011)

> I'm a big fan of soil substrates, my big low tech soil-based tank has now been running a year with nice steady growth and not a hint of lagae.
> 
> Great from an economy point of view as well, although I must admit to using ADA Aquasoil in my nanos as it's just a bit easier to work with and doesn't need capping.



Hi it would be great to see some images of your tank.


----------



## BigTom (22 Dec 2011)

Its the 'bucket of mud ' journal thread Troi.


----------



## Tim Harrison (22 Dec 2011)

Of course it is, I didn't make the connection at first, but "wow" it's pretty special either way.


----------

